# Textfelder (+ Bild) einfügen und verschieben zur Laufzeit.



## Slevin83 (14. Dezember 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin dabei ein programm zu schreiben mit welchem visitenkarten erstellt werden. 
Im endeffekt sollen genau die funktionen zu verfügung stehen welche in powerpoint benutzt werden.
Mein problem ist jetzt, wie stell ich es am besten an bzw geht das überhaupt während der laufzeit 
Textfelder zu erzeugen und diese auch zu verschieben hinzu kommt noch das ein kleines bild geladen werden soll und ebenfalls
per Drag&Drop verschiebbar ist!? Ich hab jetzt schon stunden gesucht aber nichts wirklich brauchbares gefunden. 
Wär für jede Idee und Lösungsansatz sehr dankbar!! 

Hier hab auch schonmal den ansatz gefunden bzw die ähnliche richtung:

http://www.java-forum.org/awt-swing...n-frei-per-drag-drop-z-b-null-layout-bew.html

und der ansatz verlief auch im sand:

http://www.java-forum.org/awt-swing-swt/88295-jpanel-objekten-selektieren-windows-ubuntu.html



Mfg Slevin


----------



## Kai008 (14. Dezember 2009)

Wozu in ein Textfeld?
Füge es doch einfach auf ein Label ein, wenn es wichtig ist dass sich das Bild über über den Textfeld befindet kann man es ja an die Position drüberschieben.

Das JLabel erstellst du mit "new JLabel(Icon);", das Icon per "new ImageIcon(String)", wenn du das null-Layout hast, was ich annehme, setzt du die Position und Breite per setBounds(int, int, int, int) (zusammensetzung von setLocation(int, int) und setSize(int, int)) und per JFrame/JPanel.add(JLabel) fügst du es hinzu. JFrame/JPanel sollte automatisch repainten, damit siehst du es sobald der Haupttread (der z. B. auch Listeners abarbeitet) Zeit hat.

Über Mouse(Motion)Listener ect. kannst du dann ganz einfach steuern.


Edit: Du erstellst doch eigendlich alle JLabels und JTextFields zur Laufzeit, warum die Frage?


----------

